# 12 Truths About Tritypes



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is the 12 truths about Tritype theory that I've compiled over the years listening to Katherine Fauvre's podcasts, classes and other materials. As always, feel free to comment if you want me to clarify something or add more.


Tritype is based on the preferred type in each preferred center of intelligence of an individual upon making a decision or solving a problem, however benign it may be. For example, people who identifies with 853 archetype prefers to use its gut type first (EIGHT), then its head type (FIVE) and lastly its heart type (THREE).


An individual’s tritype is always alternating very fast between each preferred type in each center of intelligence, most of the time without conscious knowledge. So I you happen to be 316, you alternate between THREE, then ONE, then SIX, then THREE again very quickly without interruption.


An individual’s tritype will never change throughout the course of his or her life nor the order it which it’s unfolding. It’s a combination of nature and nuture that made the tritype what it is and how well it is integrated in the personal life of said individual.


Just like the instinct stacking, tritype may present itself in three different configurations depending on the individual : the first case is when the first preferred type is strongly showing, the second preferred type is moderately observable in the personality and the last is relatively weak. Katherine Fauvre says that this is the cascading or staircase configuration, as each type is unfolding in a relatively equal decrease of strength each time a weaker type is used. She says that it is generally easy to identify the tritype and the core type when presenting this way.
The second configuration is having one dominant type showing very strongly while the other two are much weaker, making it very easy to identify the core type but a bit more difficult to assess someone’s tritype.
The last configuration is having the first and second type very close to each other while the last one is relatively weak, making it hard to identify the core type and somewhat difficult to pinpoint the correct tritype.
For some individuals, it may be harder to pinpoint which type is dominant in one center of intelligence. This is usually indicative of said center of intelligence being the least preferred but not always. If someone or you are hesitating between two type within one center of intelligence, look at what if more comfortable and natural and thus executed instinctively.


Whenever someone is encountering a situation where each of the three types forming its tritype’s core fears are triggered, they will overreact and become very emotional. For example take the 874 : if said person believes he or she is weak and vulnerable (EIGHT), inferior and missing out on opportunities (SEVEN) and ordinary and having no significance (FOUR) at the same time, they might have a major break down and be depressed, especially if said situation persists for a long period of time.
When each type within someone’s tritype agree on a decision, anybody can be confident and take action quickly and effectively, even the more doubting tritypes (469, 269, 459, 479, etc.). On the other hand, any tritype can be hesitating and unsure when one or two types within the tritype are not in agreement with one another. So It’s important to not shove a tritype into a box based on its characteristics like the triple doubting 469 or the triple assertive 378.


Most people have more than one tritype. Once all initial lines and centers have be exhausted upon decision-making, some individuals might use another tritype, usually one close to their dominant one. For example, if someone uses 874 as their dominant tritype, they will first use their EIGHT and FIVE and TWO lines as their basis for problem solving, then if it doesn’t work, they will use their second preferred center (SEVEN) and so on until the issue is resolved. However, if they’ve used up all the possibilities and the problem isn’t solved completely to their liking, they may use their second preferred tritype, here for instance 872.


Piggybacking from the earlier point, some people might as much as seven different tritypes in succession when problem solving. However, most people settle with two or three at most. People with more tritypes are logically more likely to doubt their dominant tritype and find it more difficult to accurately pinpoint it.


Tritypes forming equilateral triangles (369, 258 and 147) have a natural balance in their decision-making that other tritypes lack, making them a bit more consistent in their behavior, especially the 369. Additionally, they all have a wider reach in population and therefore might be more common than other more specialized tritypes (again, this is especially true for the 369).


Tritypes formed exclusively by the hexad triad (1, 4, 2, 8, 5, 7) are called specialized tritypes by Katherine and are more suited for particular situations that require unique ways to solve problems. Those tritypes are (125, 127, 145, 278, 458, 478). These are probably the least represented in the population and the rarest.


Tritypes formed exclusively by one hornevian stance or social styles (assertive (378), compliant (126) or withdrawn (459)) or harmonic approach (emotional reactivity (468), positive outlook (279) or competency (135)) tend to overdo their natural pattern for problem solving and thus can clash with other approaches more easily than other tritypes.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for this summary @Karkino 

My takeaway: wow, so Tritype is more based on the magical symbol that is the Enneagram than I've realized and there's no way for it to be wrong because all the layers and subtleties can explain anything away.

It still amazes me that so many theories are justified by patterns on a symbol rather than examples of reality itself.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Karkino said:


> An individual’s tritype is always alternating very fast between each preferred type in each center of intelligence, most of the time without conscious knowledge. So I you happen to be 316, you alternate between THREE, then ONE, then SIX, then THREE again very quickly without interruption


So as a 417, I won't ever go 4 --> 7 --> 1 for example?
Also how fast are talking?



> When each type within someone’s tritype agree on a decision, anybody can be confident and take action quickly and effectively, even the more doubting tritypes (469, 269, 459, 479, etc.). On the other hand, any tritype can be hesitating and unsure when one or two types within the tritype are not in agreement with one another.


Very good point I never realized before.



> Tritypes forming equilateral triangles (369, 258 and 147) have a natural balance in their decision-making that other tritypes lack, making them a bit more consistent in their behavior, especially the 369. Additionally, they all have a wider reach in population and therefore might be more common than other more specialized tritypes (again, this is especially true for the 369).


yippee



> Tritypes formed exclusively by the hexad triad (1, 4, 2, 8, 5, 7) are called specialized tritypes by Katherine and are more suited for particular situations that require unique ways to solve problems. Those tritypes are (125, 127, 145, 278, 458, 478). These are probably the least represented in the population and the rarest.


147 and 258 are formed by the hexad triad too, no??

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

sweetrice said:


> So as a 417, I won't ever go 4 --> 7 --> 1 for example?
> Also how fast are talking?


For your first statement, exactly.
As for the speed process I haven't gone that far into the actual theory to give you an answer for sure. 



sweetrice said:


> 147 and 258 are formed by the hexad triad too, no??
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


You're right, I should have written it differently. It should have said : tritypes formed exclusively from the hexad triad ommiting 147 and 258 since they are equilateral triangles and thus balanced in stances.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Karkino said:


> Hello everyone, this is the 12 truths about Tritype theory that I've compiled over the years listening to Katherine Fauvre's podcasts, classes and other materials. As always, feel free to comment if you want me to clarify something or add more.
> 
> 
> Tritype is based on the preferred type in each preferred center of intelligence of an individual upon making a decision or solving a problem, however benign it may be. For example, people who identifies with 853 archetype prefers to use its gut type first (EIGHT), then its head type (FIVE) and lastly its heart type (THREE).
> ...








The Enneagram Symbol | Dave's Enneagram


First introduced to the western world around 1916 by G.I. Gurdjieff, the Enneagram symbol was not initially used to represent personality types.




davesenneagram.com





I had never heard of the Hexad tritype. I'm one of those. I feel so rare and unique.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate post. Please delete.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I had never heard of the Hexad tritype. I'm one of those. I feel so rare and unique.


😌✨


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

"Most people have more than one tritype. Once all initial lines and centers have be exhausted upon decision-making, some individuals might use another tritype, usually one close to their dominant one. For example, if someone uses 874 as their dominant tritype, they will first use their EIGHT and FIVE and TWO lines as their basis for problem solving, then if it doesn’t work, they will use their second preferred center (SEVEN) and so on until the issue is resolved. However, if they’ve used up all the possibilities and the problem isn’t solved completely to their liking, they may use their second preferred tritype, here for instance 872."

Interesting. Have never heard of this before actually. So for me - it would be (3(6-9),(5(8-7),8(2-5)), right?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

BroNerd said:


> Interesting. Have never heard of this before actually. So for me - it would be (3(6-9),(5(8-7),8(2-5)), right?


Actually, after having a one-on-one discussion with Katherine, I should clarify this theory by saying that the correct way for assess the number of tritypes you have is by looking at the dominant and secondary wings of each type within the main tritype.
For instance, if your signature is accurate, then you primarily use 358 as your main tritype, and here are all the secondary tritypes based on the wings : 458 (3w*4*), 368 (5w*6*), 359 (8w*9*), 468 (3w*4+(5w6*) and 369 (5w*6*)+(8w*9*). I think I got them all. You should related to those who are the closest to your main tritype first, especially if they have the THREE in it since that's your main type.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

So for me, as 145 (5wx-4w5-1w2) my closest tritypes would be 146 and 125, right? But not 147, 135, 459 and 458?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Karkino said:


> Actually, after having a one-on-one discussion with Katherine, I should clarify this theory by saying that the correct way for assess the number of tritypes you have is by looking at the dominant and secondary wings of each type within the main tritype.
> For instance, if your signature is accurate, then you primarily use 358 as your main tritype, and here are all the secondary tritypes based on the wings : 458 (3w*4*), 368 (5w*6*), 359 (8w*9*), 468 (3w*4+(5w6*) and 369 (5w*6*)+(8w*9*). I think I got them all. You should related to those who are the closest to your main tritype first, especially if they have the THREE in it since that's your main type.


Yes looks like you got them all - with regards to the Enneagram types. I think I relate to 1/2/7 the least so the secondary tritypes are accurate for me.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Varyafiriel said:


> So for me, as 145 with quite balanced wings (except 1w2) my closest tritypes would be 146 - 135 - 136, right? Because of my 2-wing 125, too. But not 147, 459 and 458?


I'm not sure about this but I think Katherine would say that there is always a dominant wing regardless of the preferred type within each center. 

The least amount of tritypes one can have is 2, and it's only in very particular situations, like being a tritype composed only with hexad triad (125, 127, 145, 278, 478) or with types that shares the same stance (assertive - 378, compliant - 126 or withdrawn - 459). Then you should have two of your adjacent types' wings touching each other like in this example : 1w2, 2w1 and something else for the last center.
The maximum amount of tritypes one person can have is 8 I believe. You need to have any combination in which no type is repeated by wing nor by core type. Here is an example : 2w3 7w6 8w9.
(278, 279, 268, 269, 378, 368, 369, 379).


----------



## empathetic (Aug 10, 2020)

Karkino said:


> Actually, after having a one-on-one discussion with Katherine, I should clarify this theory by saying that the correct way for assess the number of tritypes you have is by looking at the dominant and secondary wings of each type within the main tritype.
> For instance, if your signature is accurate, then you primarily use 358 as your main tritype, and here are all the secondary tritypes based on the wings : 458 (3w*4*), 368 (5w*6*), 359 (8w*9*), 468 (3w*4+(5w6*) and 369 (5w*6*)+(8w*9*). I think I got them all. You should related to those who are the closest to your main tritype first, especially if they have the THREE in it since that's your main type.


469?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

empathetic said:


> 469?


You need to know your primary and secondary wings in order to know all your tritypes. Do you lead with FOUR? If so, do you identify more with FIVE or THREE? Do the same thing for your SIX and NINE fixes and then, count all the possible combinations starting from your dominant tritype like I did with BroNerd.

As an example since I'm also a 469, here are all my tritypes : 4w5, 6w7, 9w1 → 469, 459, 479, 461, 451, 471.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

@Karkino

4w5, 1w9, 7w6

417
so then 145 is that right?
then 479?
146


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

sweetrice said:


> @Karkino
> 
> 4w5, 1w9, 7w6
> 
> ...


4w5, 1w9, 7w6
CEO = 417
Other tritypes (strongest to weakest) = 416, 497, 496, 415, 495


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

512 with a strong 1 fix, weak image centre. I often need to play my 1 off against my 5 tendency to procrastinate to get real stuff done.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Shrodingers drink said:


> 512 with a strong 1 fix, weak image centre. I often need to play my 1 off against my 5 tendency to procrastinate to get real stuff done.


ENTP 512 is a bit usual! I'm glad to see interesting combinations like this 
Do you think you connect with your Si function more than other ENTPs?


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Karkino said:


> ENTP 512 is a bit usual! I'm glad to see interesting combinations like this
> Do you think you connect with your Si function more than other ENTPs?


I tend to be quite bimodal, so either I'm in a heavily introverted Ti /Si knowledge aquistion mode, or a social Ne/Fe extroverted mode. I really like to be useful to people through offering sagely advice and problem solving. As for Si I have a very good memory compared to other people and tend to utilize small routines to save effort. It seems stronger than other ENTPs, but there is none of that compulsion or conscientiousness you see in Si types. I don't have a memory for fine detail like names or phone numbers either.


----------

